# SUNSETRIDE Timmendorfer Strand: Regelmäßig jeden Donnerstag um 19:00



## Lupi (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe am Donnerstag ist wieder bestes Nightridewetter.Damit meine ich Sternenklaren Himmel, falls jemand was anderes darunter verstehen sollte.

Mein neuer Trailerheller Lithium Ionen Technik wartet nämlich auf seine erste Erprobungsfahrt.


----------



## madbull (9. März 2004)

... wie üblich um Neunzehnhundert am Donnerstag. Könnte der letzte richtig schöne Schnee-Ride werden! In den letzten Tagen hatten wir hier jedenfalls besonders viel davon...  Wäre doch genial, wenn wir diesen Winter noch einmal so richtig genial durch Schneewehen fahren könnten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (9. März 2004)

ACK


----------



## Lupi (9. März 2004)

fein fein.

Aber ob sich der Schnee bis dahin hält glaube ich nicht so recht.


----------



## Günni-Poo (11. März 2004)

Lassen wir uns halt mal überraschen. Also so hier und da ist noch ein kleines Häufchen von der weißen Pracht zu sehen. Und wenn nicht, Schlammringen macht doch auch Spaß. Oder???








Mein Baby kommt langsam wieder zu sich!!! Oh wie es juckt...
Kann den ersten Ausritt kaum erwarten!


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn nicht, Schlammringen macht doch auch Spaß. Oder???


Also ich kann mich dazu nicht motivieren! Wenn ich nicht pünktlich erscheine, dann wartet nicht auf mich!

Ansonsten: Viel Spaß


----------



## madbull (11. März 2004)

Ähem, Harry - es wird heute nicht regnen. Also nicht drücken, ja? 

Obwohl gewisse mathematische Berechnungen (1:4 , 1:3 , ... ) mich fast hätten raten lassen: 
"Hast ja recht, alter Mann...  Bleib man schön zu Hause, mach dir eine Wärmflasche, nimm dein Doppelherz und gut ist..."...     




P.S.: Ich glaube, hier muss mal wieder dringend aufgeräumt werden...


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Ich glaube, hier muss mal wieder dringend aufgeräumt werden...


Erledigt 
Den restlichen "Kommentar" deines letzten Beitrages habe ich geflissentlich überlesen


----------



## madbull (11. März 2004)

Na das ging ja schnell...    

Aber es bleibt ja immer weniger übrig - sicher, dass nichts Wichtiges weggekommen ist? Zum Beispiel Olafs Bilder?


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Na das ging ja schnell...
> 
> Aber es bleibt ja immer weniger übrig - sicher, dass nichts Wichtiges weggekommen ist? Zum Beispiel Olafs Bilder?


Bilder gehören in die Galerie! Wenn ich immer alle Bilder hier drin lasse haben wir bald ein Bilderbuch und kein "Planungsthema" mehr


----------



## *blacksheep* (11. März 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Lassen wir uns halt mal überraschen. Also so hier und da ist noch ein kleines Häufchen von der weißen Pracht zu sehen. Und wenn nicht, Schlammringen macht doch auch Spaß. Oder???


Für ne Schlammschlacht dürfte es eigentlich zu kalt sein, oder?

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thol (11. März 2004)

immer diese Putzhasen !!!



			
				Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder gehören in die Galerie! Wenn ich immer alle Bilder hier drin lasse haben wir bald ein Bilderbuch und kein "Planungsthema" mehr



Bilder kann ich ja verstehen, aber Worte...tztztz  

Gruß
Olaf


----------



## madbull (11. März 2004)

Hier ist es übrigens schon lange trocken - kein Schneeregen wie in Hamburg! Und so kalt ist es auch nicht (5° im Moment - letzte Nacht waren nicht unter 3°!) - perfektes Nightride-Wetter also! Und der starke Wind bläst auf dem Steilufer auch wieder von hinten - herrlich!

Ich habe gerade eben erstmal wieder zum 37ten Mal meine Lampen umgebaut, nachdem am Wochenende mal wieder ein Schalter seinen Geist aufgegeben hat...    

Diesmal ging ich aber absolut auf Nummer sicher: Nur die neueste, pannensichere, total unanfällige, farblich perfekt abgestimmte und superleichte (Elektro-)Technik kam mir ans Rad - seht selbst! 
Madbull proudly presents: Seinen neuen Schalter:


----------



## Rabbit (11. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Und so kalt ist es auch nicht (5° im Moment - letzte Nacht waren nicht unter 3°!) - perfektes Nightride-Wetter also!


Genau das ist aber auch der Haken! Viel Spaß auf dem Weg zum Hermann-Löhns-Blick 

Nej, nej, nej würde Meister Röhrich da sagen. Mir tut's jetzt schon in der Seele weh wenn ich nur dran denke wie sich euer Antriebsstrang spätestens am Turm anhört 

Heute ohne mich,
Harry


----------



## Lupi (11. März 2004)

@ Meik: wie ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe , gehst Du von einem  halben Liter aus . Und bereits einen am Turm. Ich glaube Du vergißt da Robert.
Vielleicht müssen wir auch einen Becher den Göttern opfern damit sie unseren Antriebssträngen wohlgesonnen bleiben ???

@ Harry: schade das der "Trailchief Blackhills" heuer nicht dabei ist. Da wollte ich heute extra mal den Superman Seatgrab one Hand ausprobieren.


----------



## madbull (15. März 2004)

Diesen Donnerstag wie immer.

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob Harry mit icke um 19:00 schon da sein kann - klärt das bitte mal morgen, damit wir die Startzeit eventuell noch ein wenig nach hinten verschieben können.

Wie wär's übrigens, wenn wir bei so hohem Hauptstadtbesuch hinterher noch irgendwo einkehren, SfdW Teil 2 sozusagen... Vielleicht im Feuerstein, verbunden mit einem kleinen Snack...?!


----------



## icke (15. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Donnerstag wie immer.
> 
> Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob Harry mit icke um 19:00 schon da sein kann - klärt das bitte mal morgen, damit wir die Startzeit eventuell noch ein wenig nach hinten verschieben können.
> 
> Wie wär's übrigens, wenn wir bei so hohem Hauptstadtbesuch hinterher noch irgendwo einkehren, SfdW Teil 2 sozusagen... Vielleicht im Feuerstein, verbunden mit einem kleinen Snack...?!


Ob wir das schaffen kann ich nicht sagen ich hab 17:00 Feierabend und wäre dann ca 17:20 am Hbf aber wir können auch Morgen nocheinmal darüber reden.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn am Donnerstag auch noch ein Leihelm da wäre, also falls irgendjemand noch einen alten Helm rumzuliegen hätte, wäre es schön wenn ich den Vollschwitzen könnte.
SfdW Teil 2 soll mir recht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (15. März 2004)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> Ob wir das schaffen kann ich nicht sagen ich hab 17:00 Feierabend und wäre dann ca 17:20 am Hbf aber wir können auch Morgen nocheinmal darüber reden.


Der Regionalzug (R10) in Richtung Ahrensburg, Bargteheide, Lübeck fährt um 17:36h von HH-HBF ab (i.d.R. von Gleis 5 od. 6 aus der Haupthalle). Planmäßige Ankunft in Ahrensburg: 17:55h. Dann ist Icke gegen 18:00 Uhr bei mir und kann sich ggf. noch in Ruhe umkleiden. Wir können dann pünktlich um 1900 am P3 "Wiesenweg" sein.


> Ich würde mich freuen wenn am Donnerstag auch noch ein Leihelm da wäre


Ich habe noch meinen alten Casco liegen, wenn Du keinen Elefantenschädel hast sollte der passen 

Bis morgen,  
Harry


----------



## Günni-Poo (15. März 2004)

Hallo,
werde wohl wie in der letzten Woche in Travemünde zu Euch stoßen. Eher ist einfach nicht drin. Sch..... Job!!! Aber wat schall´s! Gegen ne Runde Futterfassen im Feuerstein ist auch nichts einzuwenden. 
Haltet die Öhrchen steif...
Gruß Günni




Baby ist auch schon kurz vorm Final Countdown, habe schon die ersten Proberunden gedreht. Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## madbull (16. März 2004)

Helmfrage: Falls icke tatsächlich einen elefantösen Schädel sein Eigen nennen sollte, habe ich auch noch einen etwas größeren Zweithelm rumliegen.

@ icke: Ob du (deines Zeichens fitf**cker vor dem Herren   ) ins Schwitzen kommst, mag ich aber bezweifeln... Obwohl - ich könnte dir 24-15 auflegen...   
Und falls du nicht vorhast, mit meinem Polenbomber ein paar Spielereinen wie Treppen und Drops mitzunehmen, brauchst du eigentlich auch gar keinen Helm...    
Was für Pedale soll ich dir anbauen? Plattform, SPD oder Eggbeater könnte ich dir anbieten...

@ Günni: Na denn wieder bis am G-Wine-Stand und bring das "Baby" mit...  Und tröste dich: Nach der Sommerzeitumstellung können wir sowieso nicht mehr weit vor 20:00 starten...


----------



## Sil (16. März 2004)




----------



## icke (16. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Helmfrage: Falls icke tatsächlich einen elefantösen Schädel sein Eigen nennen sollte, habe ich auch noch einen etwas größeren Zweithelm rumliegen.
> 
> @ icke: Ob du (deines Zeichens fitf**cker vor dem Herren   ) ins Schwitzen kommst, mag ich aber bezweifeln... Obwohl - ich könnte dir 24-15 auflegen...
> Und falls du nicht vorhast, mit meinem Polenbomber ein paar Spielereinen wie Treppen und Drops mitzunehmen, brauchst du eigentlich auch gar keinen Helm...
> Was für Pedale soll ich dir anbauen? Plattform, SPD oder Eggbeater könnte ich dir anbieten...



Also icke habe keinen Elefantenschädel allerdings fahre ick seit Jahren immer mit Helm, aber ich glaube im Notfall geht es wohl auch Ohne.
Übersetzung nehme ich welche kommt, am liebsten ca 34-17 aber mach dir keine Umstände ick kann auch andere treten mit meinen SPD SCHUHEN die ick mit habe.
Also Bitte SPD
Dank im Vorraus


----------



## icke (16. März 2004)

Kein Elefantenschädel, Übersetzung egal - was Du so fährst

Schuhe habe ich SPD mit

Danke und Bis dann


----------



## madbull (17. März 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

>


     


Termin für morgen ist im LMB eingetragen. Warm soll's werden, Leute! G-Wine oder H-Juice, was meint ihr?  

Und was ist nun mit der Einkehr hinterher?

@ icke icke bring een elefantösen Helm mit, just to make sure...  

SPD? Wer bitte wählt noch SPD?


----------



## Rabbit (17. März 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

>


Was genau das jetzt zu bedeuten hat würde ich auch gerne wissen!   

Einkehr? Das sollten wir vielleicht von der Zeit der Rückkehr und der Tagesform abhängig machen ... ich hatte heute schon einen harten Tag   und auch meine finanziellen Mittel sind ja leider nicht unerschöpflich.

Bis morgen,
Harry


----------



## Lupi (17. März 2004)

also, gestern abend hatten wir noch wunderbare 12° C und ich war auch heute wieder beruflich in Tdf unterwegs und wir hatten wir gegen nachmittag bummlige 19° C.

Ich denke mal , wo wir uns ja auch dem Frühling und der Sommerzeit nähern, das wir uns langsam aber sicher vom G- Wine verabschieden werden / sollten.

Das mit der Einkehr können wir ja auch kurzfristig vor Ort endscheiden.Ich bringe mir aber was zum umziehen mit.

Bis dann


----------



## Rabbit (17. März 2004)

Ich habe für mich eine Entscheidung gefunden. Mit wird es zu spät, wenn wir nach der Tour noch wo einkehren!
Aber laßt euch nicht davon abhalten!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (17. März 2004)

Jupp geht los,
nur die Sache mit meinem Babe wird noch einige Bastel- und Schraubarien erfordern. Habe heute erst die Booster bekommen, der Shifter kam gestern und ich denke mal am Wochenende wird das Bike fertiggestellt. Habe jetzt zumindest die Teile kompett. Dann bei Zeiten noch ne neue Kurbelgarnitur und der Trail kann kommen. Ich warte halt noch auf das richtige Angebot.
Bis morje...



@Lupi= Was bist du Biker oder Dressman?


----------



## Lupi (17. März 2004)

Hi Günni,

in erster Linie bin ich doch schon Biker.Das konnte man auch schon daran erkennen das ich beim letzten Mal im Feuerstein der einzige in Radklamotten war.

Nachdem die anderen ( Meik , Sil, und Harry ) sich ja in den besten Zwirn geschmissen hatten mußte ich dann wohl oder übel so mit.Aber ich glaube ich viel nicht sonderlich auf.

Denn was soll ich sagen ? Ich bin nicht umsonst der " Mannomann " aus Lübeck, micht entstellt nichts


----------



## icke (18. März 2004)

Fährt eventuell jemand rückzu am HH Hbf vorbei und kann mich mitnehmen??
Ich muß mir ja noch eine Fahrkarte kaufen ob es nun eine einzelfahrt oder eine Tageskarte wird.

Icke


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. März 2004)

@icke

Ich nehm´Dich mit zurück nach HH. Der kleine Umweg zum HBF macht den Kohl dann auch nicht fett...  


Gruss,

Janus


----------



## icke (18. März 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> @icke
> 
> Ich nehm´Dich mit zurück nach HH. Der kleine Umweg zum HBF macht den Kohl dann auch nicht fett...
> 
> ...




Danke für das, gern angenomene, Angebot. Da kann ich mir ja die Tageskarte sparen.
Dann bis Heute Abend sagt Lars bis heute Abend.


----------



## madbull (18. März 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich nehm´Dich mit zurück nach HH. Der kleine Umweg zum HBF macht den Kohl dann auch nicht fett...


Mensch - nicht nur hoher Hauptstadt-Besuch sondern obendrein noch seltenerer aus Hamburg - it's alex-time again at the beach!    
Und Bike-mäßig trifft dann ja heute mal die Schöne auf das Biest... 

Ich mach mich dann mal wieder fein... Mr. White - it's your turn...  

Soll ich noch Bier holen oder hat jemand sowieso schon was mit?


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Und Bike-mäßig trifft dann ja heute mal die Schöne auf das Biest...


Hmm... Die Schöne kränkelt leider an einer LAUT knackenden Kurbel/und oder Innenlager (welches übrigens niegelnagelneu ist!  )



			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich noch Bier holen oder hat jemand sowieso schon was mit?


Also wenn Du mir ein Fläschchen (KEIN Dunkles bitte  ) organisieren könnest...  

Bis später dann!

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## madbull (18. März 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... Das Biest kränkelt leider an einer LAUT knackenden Kurbel/und oder Innenlager (welches übrigens niegelnagelneu ist!  )...


Schauma uns mal an heut abend... Und ich bring Brunox mit, danach ist ein Tag Ruh, wenn es an der Kurbel liegt...
Wasn fürne Kurbel? Bestimmt die neue XTR, wa?  



			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Du mir ein Fläschchen (KEIN Dunkles bitte  ) organisieren könnest...  ...


War ja klar, dass ein Coladösler auf Blond steht...


----------



## *blacksheep* (18. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Schauma uns mal an heut abend... Und ich bring Brunox mit, danach ist ein Tag Ruh, wenn es an der Kurbel liegt...
> Wasn fürne Kurbel? Bestimmt die neue XTR, wa?
> 
> 
> War ja klar, dass ein Coladösler auf Blond steht...


ad 1) Nej nej nej, die neue XTR-Kurbel kommt mir nicht ans Rad! Dann schon lieber die FSA Carbon Pro Kurbel...  Ich hatte das Innenlager + das mittlere+kleine Kettenblatt + Ritzelpaket + Kette ausgetauscht, die Kurbel ist immer noch die 2003er XT. Hab mir gerade mal den Spass gemacht und die Kurbelschrauben nachgezogen... Mönsch, die waren ja fast locker... Mal schauen, ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass das Knacken jetzt weg ist...  

ad 2) No comment.  

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke (18. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich noch Bier holen oder hat jemand sowieso schon was mit?




Icke nehm auch Dunkles, wenn Du mich trunken Dein Rad fahren lässt.


----------



## madbull (18. März 2004)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> Icke nehm auch Dunkles, wenn Du mich trunken Dein Rad fahren lässt.


Im Grunde wurde es noch nie anders gefahren...


----------



## Günni-Poo (19. März 2004)

Na Mahlzeit,
was war gestern los? Kann es sein das irgend wie keiner in Travemünde aufgeschlagen ist? Na gut, sagt beim nächsten Mal irgendwie Bescheid. Ist eh schon reichlich knapp wenn erst man gegen 19:30 Uhr von der Maloche kommt. Und nach 16 Std.auf den Beinen kann ich mir was sinnvolleres vorstellen als auf der Promenade zu warten.

Bis denne...


----------



## madbull (19. März 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Na Mahlzeit,
> was war gestern los? Kann es sein das irgend wie keiner in Travemünde aufgeschlagen ist? Na gut, sagt beim nächsten Mal irgendwie Bescheid. Ist eh schon reichlich knapp wenn erst man gegen 19:30 Uhr von der Maloche kommt. Und nach 16 Std.auf den Beinen kann ich mir was sinnvolleres vorstellen als auf der Promenade zu warten.
> 
> Bis denne...


Mensch Günther, ruuuhig...   Hattest du das Handy nicht mit? Hättest ja nur kurz bei mir durchklingeln müssen. Wir waren wegen zweier unglücklicher Umstände (1. Robert landete im Stau und so sind wir erst kurz vor halb Acht gestartet; 2. ein Platten mitten im Schlamm) ganz einfach nur ein ganzes Stück später als sonst in Travemünde angekommen! Dann aber ganz normal, das heißt eine ganze Zeit mit Bierchen am G-Wine-Stand...
Dass du bei DEM Wetter kommst - damit haben wir gar nicht gerechnet...


----------



## Günni-Poo (19. März 2004)

Ja sage mal,
eh ich bin der Beklopte der bei jedem Wetter fährt. Bei Schnee und Glatteis verblase ich mit Vorliebe die Travemüder Taxis. Und wie gesagt, "Isch habe keine Auto".


----------



## madbull (19. März 2004)

Na wunderbar - dann sind wir zwei ja schon zwei - was das Auti und was das Wetter angeht...  

Und du kannst dir das nächste Mal, wenn wir nicht rankommen, sicher sein, dass wir irgenwie aufgehalten wurden - denn selbst wenn sonst keiner kommt: Wenn ich weiß, dass du (vielleicht) dazustößt, fahre ich auf jeden Fall!
Und am sichersten wartest du am G-Wine-Stand, denn da verweilen wir ja wirklich jedesmal mindestens eine Viertelstunde (diesmal ca. 20:40-21:00, glaube ich). Und davor gibt es etliche kleine Mäuerchen, Treppchen und Wallrides - kann ich nur empfehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (24. März 2004)

... zum letzten Mal Nightride um 19:00! Ab nächster Woche wegen Umstellung auf Sommerzeit entweder Sunsetrides (gleiche Startzeit oder früher) oder späterer Start (frühestens 20:00)...

@vorallemHarry   : Alle drei Wetterdienste sagen, dass es keinen Regen geben wird; außerdem ist noch einmal wieder ziemlich kühl - falls also noch G-Wine aufzutreiben sein sollte, wäre ich für einen letzten GWNR!


----------



## Rabbit (24. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @vorallemHarry   : Alle drei Wetterdienste sagen, dass es keinen Regen geben wird ...


... was nicht zwangsweise auch heißt, daß es nicht regnen wird 

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich's morgen schaffe. Muß noch ein paar Dinge erledigen und fahre ja vorraussichtlich am Freitag mit Alex schon wieder nach Alfeld (bikebase-Goldcard verdienen)


----------



## Catsoft (24. März 2004)

Hallo!
Wir werden uns auch wieder versuchen  

Gruß
Robert


----------



## *blacksheep* (24. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> (bikebase-Goldcard verdienen)


Psssssssssssssssst! TOP SECRET!


----------



## Günni-Poo (24. März 2004)

Moinsen,
bei mir sieht´s im Moment noch etwas unsicher aus. Werde mich wohl wieder in Travemünde einklincken. Vielleicht klappt´s ja dieses mal.
see you...



Mein Babe macht Vortschritte, letzten Sa schon die ersten Runden durch´s Dorf gedreht. Noch ne neue Kurbel inkl. Innenlager und das Mädel ist wieder flott!!!


----------



## Kochermeister (24. März 2004)

Moin Jungs,
da ich seit heute wieder Internet hab:viele Grüße aus Bielefeld und viel Spaß beim morgigen Nightride(da ich nicht mehr dabei bin wird es auch ein Nightride).
Wenn demnächst(so ab Mai) auch mal Montag oder Dienstag gefahren wird,und mir eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit zur Verfügung steht,dann würde ich es mir überlegen mal hochzukommen.
Bis dahin,viele Grüße Alex


----------



## Catsoft (25. März 2004)

Hallo!
Ich muß wg. Krankheit absagen, irgendwie ist der Wurm drin   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Rabbit (25. März 2004)

Einen schönen guten Abend wünsche ich.
Wie der eine oder andere sicher schon gemerkt hat war ich heute nicht dabei, und das bei dem Wetter! 

Tja, aber manchmal kann man eben nicht so, wie man gerne würde. Ich bin seit etwa 15 Min. zuhause und war auch gestern erst kurz vor elf heim gekommen. In der Firma hat ein Server breite Backen gemacht und das Recovery gestaltete sich leider komplizierter als üblich 
Nun läuft er aber wieder und die Anwender sollten morgen wieder drauf zugreifen können.

Ihr könnt mir gerne glauben, heute wäre ich wirklich liebend gerne mitgefahren!
Das positive an der "Geschichte": Ich habe jetzt wieder ein paar Überstunden auf dem Buckel, so daß wir in den nächsten Wochen sicher mal wieder 'ne Tour mit Sil an einem Montag fahrne könnten 

Gruß an die Küste und natürlich nach Bielefeld,
Harry


----------



## Sil (25. März 2004)

Montagstouren sind prima ))))))))))


----------



## icke (26. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> und das bei dem Wetter!
> Harry


 
Also so bei dem Wetter wie es gestern war macht es fast noch mehr Spass, nur dass es heir doch wohl eher ein NightRACE ist, bei euch war es doch gemütlicher, entspannender und gleichmäßiger aber leider auch viel feuchter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (28. März 2004)

Jo, die Zeit ist um...   ...gestellt meine ich...  
Daher wird es dieses Woche auch gleich den ersten Sunset-Ride geben.

Los geht's um 18:30 am üblichen Treffpunkt. Zuerst cruisen wir ein wenig in den Wäldchen in der Nähe herum, bevor wir dann so getimet auf die Nightridestrecke gehen, dass wir im Sonnenuntergang über das Brodtner Ufer fahren. Falls das Wetter mitspielt ein einmaliges Erlebnis!


----------



## Rabbit (28. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Los geht's um 18:30 am üblichen Treffpunkt.


Interessant! Durch das Umstellen der Uhren wird es später dunkel, aber Du verlegst den Startzeit nach vorne ... bist Du sicher, daß Du die Zeiger in die richtige Richtung gedreht hast?  

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, daß wir die Sonne am Donnerstag überhaupt sehen!


----------



## *blacksheep* (28. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, die Zeit ist um... ...gestellt meine ich...
> Daher wird es dieses Woche auch gleich den ersten Sunset-Ride geben.
> 
> Los geht's um 18:30 am üblichen Treffpunkt.


@Rabbit. Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil: Meik hat hier einen *Sunset-Ride* angekündigt, keinen Night-Ride!   

Für mich jedoch gibt´s am Donnerstag nur eines: Regeneration nach zwei Tagen privatem Trainingslager im Harz mit Kai.     

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## Lupi (28. März 2004)

also wie jetzt ???

länger hell oder später dunkel ???


----------



## Günni-Poo (28. März 2004)

Na mal schauen wann ihr dann in Travemünde ankommt. Lassen wir uns halt mal überraschen.


----------



## Lupi (31. März 2004)

moin jungs,


da ich morgen die ehre habe in Boltenhagen zu arbeiten , weiß ich noch nicht ob ich es schaffe.

Falls ich mich also nicht melden sollte , braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.


----------



## madbull (31. März 2004)

Sunset oder nicht Sunset - das ist hier die Frage!?!

Denn: Irgendwie muss ich mich verrechnet haben - um kurz vor Acht ist schon Sonnenuntergang, wir müssten also um ungefähr Viertel vor Acht schon in Travemünde Richtung Steilufer losdüsen. Das würde bei der Startzeit von Halb Sieben aber bedeuten, dass wir vorher nur die ganz normale Nightridestrecke schaffen würden - nichts mit Wald also. 
Alternativ würden wir eben nicht im Sonnenuntergang, sondern im Dunkeln übers Steilufer fahren, dann müssten wir vorher nicht so hetzen und könnten das geplante "entspannte"  Cruisen im Wald durchziehen... Und den Sunset hätten wir dann eben irgendwo vorher...   
Das wäre auch mein Vorschlag. 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Günni-Poo (31. März 2004)

Ist doch nicht weiter problematisch. Spätestens in einem Monat, wenn nicht schon früher, hast du zwischen 20:30 und 21:00 Uhr vom Steilufer aus den kernigsten Sonnenuntergang den man sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## Günni-Poo (31. März 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> moin jungs,
> 
> 
> da ich morgen die ehre habe in Boltenhagen zu arbeiten , weiß ich noch nicht ob ich es schaffe.
> ...



Willkommen im Club, bei mir ist es zur Zeit Kiel. Kannst dich ja wenn du Lust hast in Travemünde einklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (31. März 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Sunset oder nicht Sunset - das ist hier die Frage!?!
> 
> Denn: Irgendwie muss ich mich verrechnet haben ...


Das hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Aber: eine noch frühere Startzeit kommt ja nun gar nicht in die Tüte. Ich brauche ja auch noch ein wenig Zeit um nach Timmendorf zu kommen.

Bis morgen dann, das Wetter soll ja noch halten, aber kalt ist's bei euch da oben noch


----------



## Lupi (31. März 2004)

ich habe nichts dagegen auch die übliche Strecke zu fahren, ob hell oder dunkel.

Das mit Travemünde wäre dann auch eine Idee.


----------



## madbull (1. April 2004)

... letzte Woche gab's Schampus ...    










WER bringt heute WAS mit?


----------



## Libre (5. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mich hat es vor kurzem nach Lübeck verschlagen. Für den Nightride passte es bisher zeitlich nicht, hab ihr dennoch ein paar Tipps für die ein oder andere Biketour in der Umgebung? 

Gruß
Libre


----------



## madbull (6. April 2004)

... as last week!  Soll heißen, wir fahren wieder um 18:30 los, cruisen so 60-90 Minuten durch die Wälder, begeben uns im Sonnenuntergang nach Travemünde und fliegen dann im Dunkeln über das Brodtner Steilufer.




@libre: Such mal hier im Norddeutschland-Forum nach Timmendorf oder nach Beiträgen von mir oder klicke einfach mal in mein Fotoalbum (links unter meinem Benutzerbild) - da wirst du viele Tourberichte, Bilder und auch Streckenkarten finden!


----------



## Rabbit (6. April 2004)

Rechnet dieses mal nicht fest mit mir. Ich muß vermutlich am Do.-Abend Koffer packen weil wir am Karfreitag nach Alfeld fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sil (6. April 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Rechnet dieses mal nicht fest mit mir. Ich muß vermutlich am Do.-Abend Koffer packen weil wir am Karfreitag nach Alfeld fahren.



Nimm Dir ein Herz und fahre mit !!!!!
Koffer packen kann man immer noch und eigentlich ist das doch nur eine Sache von 2 min...
Kannst Du mir glaube, ich packe so ca. 2x pro Woche Koffer ;-)
Doris und Willi kommen wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## icke (6. April 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm Dir ein Herz und fahre mit !!!!!
> Koffer packen kann man immer noch und eigentlich ist das doch nur eine Sache von 2 min...
> Kannst Du mir glaube, ich packe so ca. 2x pro Woche Koffer ;-)
> Doris und Willi kommen wahrscheinlich auch



Wie war das, beim Regennightride, ich komme nicht weil ich Taschen für Köln Packen muß.


----------



## Friuli-Jay (6. April 2004)

Moin Leute!Als Norderstedter ,der schon seit vielen Jahren in Italien an den Dolomiten lebt(und fährt..) muss ich euch mal echt loben das ihr im gutem, altem ,flachem Norden den MTB Spirit pflegt!Vor allem bei den Temperaturen.Merke richtig wie verweichlicht ich schon geworden bin   .Wo sind meine nordischen Wurzeln?
Also Kompliment und ich hoffe ihr kriegt einen genialen Sommer!
R E S P E K T !  Gruss an die Heimat    !!!!


----------



## Rabbit (6. April 2004)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> Wie war das, beim Regennightride, ich komme nicht weil ich Taschen für Köln Packen muß.


 


			
				Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> R E S P E K T !  Gruss an die Heimat    !!!!


Danke, wir geben unser Bestes 

Und diesen Sommer steht ein Bikeurlaub in den Dolomiten an. Wir haben uns auf der Seiser Alm eingebucht und werden mal ein wenig das Gebiet Rosengarten, Schlern, Val di Gardena unsicher machen.

Schönen Gruß nach bella Italia,
Harry


----------



## Günni-Poo (6. April 2004)

Moin Moin,
könnte bei mir diese Woche klappen, sofern mir der Job nicht wieder reinspuckt . Wenn´s klappt, vielleicht sogar ab Schlimmendorf .
Bis denne...


----------



## Sil (7. April 2004)

(Zitat eingefügt von Rabbit)


			
				Friuli-Jay schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leute!Als Norderstedter ,der schon seit vielen Jahren in Italien an den Dolomiten lebt(und fährt..) muss ich euch mal echt loben ...


Wie? Bella Italia... ???
Was verschlägt Dich in den Süden?
Beruf? Liebe?
Ich weiß, typisch Frau ;-)

Wenn Du mal wieder in den hohen Norden kommst, mußt Du unbedingt mit uns Biken!!!


----------



## OBRADY (7. April 2004)

Ups...Hatte die gleichen Fragen auf Lager....  

Wünsche Euch am Donnerstag gaaanz viel Spaß.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Sil (7. April 2004)

OBRADY schrieb:
			
		

> Ups...Hatte die gleichen Fragen auf Lager....
> 
> Wünsche Euch am Donnerstag gaaanz viel Spaß.
> 
> Gruß Anja



Ich sach ja....typisch Frau


----------



## OBRADY (7. April 2004)

Sil schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach ja....typisch Frau



Is wohl wirklich so....  
Anja


----------



## Rabbit (14. April 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal eine kleine Impression dessen, was nach einem Kilometer passiert, wenn ich mit zwei Frauen (IGD & Sil) starte


 Und da sage noch mal jemand wir Männer hätten Vorurteile  

Lecker neue Streckenabschnitte. Sobald ich wieder darf bin ich mal wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (14. April 2004)

ich bin auch wieder dabei, und ich bringe auch Bier mit.


----------



## madbull (14. April 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch wieder dabei, und ich bringe auch Bier mit.


YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSS!!!   

Dafür kriegst du auch einen Tip: Aus gutunterrichteten Kreisen habe ich soeben erfahren, dass es "mit Sicherheit einige Singlespeed-Driver
geben (wird) die nach mehr Gängen stöhnen"...  Also komm mit dem TREK!  

Wird sicher geil, Bier auf dem Stülper Huk im Sonnenuntergang - Yeah...


----------



## Günni-Poo (14. April 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auch wieder dabei, und ich bringe auch Bier mit.



Na super,
vielleicht klappt´s ja diesmal mit dem Kettenblatt. Wo hab ich das Teil bloß hingeräumt? Egal wird schon werden.
Oh Yeahh!!!!!!!!!!!



Hab´s gefunden...


----------



## eL (14. April 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal eine kleine Impression dessen, was nach einem Kilometer passiert, wenn ich mit zwei Frauen starte


Mad du absolutschmerzfreier Charmeur   siehst ziemlich gelangweilt aus so kurz vorm einschlafen   
viel spass ihr Klippenbiker   

eL


----------



## Günni-Poo (15. April 2004)

Moinsen,
auf jeden Fall Flickzeug oder Schläuche mitbringen. Die Trails sind sehr gut bewachsen und zu dem noch ziemlich eng. Dornendurchfahrten sind durchaus möglich. OK


----------



## madbull (20. April 2004)

Am Donnerstag werden wir wieder die gleiche geniale Strecke fahren, die wir in der letzten Woche zum ersten Mal probiert haben (siehe hier). Ergänzt durch eine Einkehr vor der abschließenden Schlussfahrt durch die Nacht übers Brodtner Steilufer. Und zwar ins "Lavastein", das sehr gut sein soll, inklusive Blick auf die Bikes, die Trave und vorbeifahrende Dampfer...


----------



## Sil (20. April 2004)

Wenn alles klappt, wie ich mir das vorstelle, werde ich dabei sein... mit Thommi, der dann hoffentlich zum ersten Mal sein neues Faunus spazieren fahren wird ;-)
Also hoffe ich auf eine extrasuperschöne Tour ;-)


----------



## Maratona (20. April 2004)

an irgend einem schönen Donnerstag werde ich mich mal bei Euch sehen lassen darauf könnt Ihr Gift nehmen  
gruß aus Berlin  

die Große


----------



## Rabbit (20. April 2004)

Wenn man dem Wetterbericht von Radio Hamburg glauben schenken darf, dann gibt es Donnerstagabend Gewitter! 
Wenn nicht, dann bin wohl auch ich dabei ...  

cu,  
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni-Poo (20. April 2004)

Müßte bei mir diese Woche auch klappen. Bis jetzt zumindest... Mal schauen, werde irgendwann noch mal den Rückweg durch den Waltusener Forst auskundsachaftten. Dort gibt es auch einige recht nette Trails, die es sich zu fahren lohnt. 
Bis denne...


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. April 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man dem Wetterbericht von Radio Hamburg glauben schenken darf, dann gibt es Donnerstagabend Gewitter!
> Wenn nicht, dann bin wohl auch ich dabei ...
> 
> cu,
> Harry


Lust hätte ich ja auch! Leider befinden sich meine Laufräder gerade im Neuaufbau und mit dem Rennrad macht´s wohl nicht wirklich Sinn...   Wird Zeit, dass der Singlespeeder endlich an den Start kommt...  

Also bleibt mir momentan nicht mehr übrig, als Euch allen viel Spass zu wünschen!  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Günni-Poo (21. April 2004)

Könnte dir zur Not ein Bike ausleihen. Sofern du mit Time oder Eggbreater Pedalen klarkommst. Du müßest mich inkl. Bike nur in Travemünde abholen bzw. von mir aus mit mir starten. Ach ja, meine ganzen Bikes bremsen anders rum, will heißen VR bremst rechts. Wenn du dir noch ne Cateye mitbringst wäre alles OK.


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. April 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte dir zur Not ein Bike ausleihen. Sofern du mit Time oder Eggbreater Pedalen klarkommst. Du müßest mich inkl. Bike nur in Travemünde abholen bzw. von mir aus mit mir starten. Ach ja, meine ganzen Bikes bremsen anders rum, will heißen VR bremst rechts. Wenn du dir noch ne Cateye mitbringst wäre alles OK.


Danke für das nette Angebot. Ich fürchte jedoch, dass sich der ganze Aufwand nicht lohnen würde, daher werde ich das Donnerstag-Alternativprogramm bemühen und ins Kino gehen...  

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## Günni-Poo (21. April 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für das nette Angebot. Ich fürchte jedoch, dass sich der ganze Aufwand nicht lohnen würde, daher werde ich das Donnerstag-Alternativprogramm bemühen und ins Kino gehen...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus



Ok,
dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß im Kino.
Bis denne...
Gruß Günni


----------



## madbull (28. April 2004)

Diesen Donerstag machen wir, gewissermaßen als Vorbereitung für Alfeld  , ein gaaanz entspanntes Sunsetridechen über die alte 30km-Strecke mit mindestens zwei Zäpflepäuschen über (Herrmann-Löns-Blick) und am (Ostsee - was sonst) Wasser...  


Wie immer:  P3 um 18:30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (29. April 2004)

Hach - das war fein eben...  Ein Zäpfle vorher, ein Zäpfle auf dem Turm und ein Zäpfle in Travemünde an der Mole...  Dazu Ornithologie live und Pringles Latin Pepper, natürlich untrennbar verstrickt in einem flotten Dreier...  Dann gefährliche PiPau - mal andersrum! Kalte Füße wärmen mussten wir schließlich nicht...  Schwebender Sperber...  Und zwei, die mit Sturm im Rücken zwanzig, dreißig Meter über der Ostsee nur so hinwegflogen...


----------



## madbull (5. Mai 2004)

f.a..


----------



## Lupi (5. Mai 2004)

gute entscheidung


----------



## ozei (5. Mai 2004)

;-) weicheier.


----------



## Rabbit (6. Mai 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> gute entscheidung


Dann steht *f.a.* wohl für *f*ällt *a*us 
Da kann ich Christian dann nur zustimmen 

@ozei: Feuchten Spaß auf dem Müllberg


----------



## Günni-Poo (7. Mai 2004)

Moinsen,
sagt mal ist für den 20. 5. schon irgendwas geplant? Evtl. ein Nightride oder ähnliches? Bin im Laufe dieser Woche wohl endlich mal wieder für ein paar Tage zu Haus. Man könnte ja mal ne Runde durchstarten.
Bis denne...


----------



## Lupi (7. Mai 2004)

Moin,

20.5 ist Himmelfahrt , und da ist der eine oder andere unterwegs zu " Himmelfahrtskommandos "


----------



## Rabbit (8. Mai 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> 20.5 ist Himmelfahrt , und da ist der eine oder andere unterwegs zu " Himmelfahrtskommandos "


Eines dieser "Kommandos", so habe ich mir sagen lassen, soll sogar wieder im Harz stattfinden  

Bis dahin,  
Harry


----------



## Holiday (10. Mai 2004)

moin !

wollte mal fragen, ob irgendwann mal ne kleine Tour geplant ist ?!  
vielleicht kann man ja mit biken ?!
evt. termine auch per mail schicken [email protected]
ciao, markus alias holiday


----------



## madbull (11. Mai 2004)

Diesen Donnerstag wieder wie üblich um 18:30 ab P3.

Ob lange oder kurze Strecke können wir ja gern vom Wetter abhängig machen... Oder wenn jemand Wünsche hat, soll er sich hier melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (11. Mai 2004)

sollte klargehen


----------



## Rabbit (12. Mai 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ob lange oder kurze Strecke können wir ja gern vom Wetter abhängig machen...


Dann bin ich wohl auch dabei (oder eben nicht)  

BTW: Ich habe ja trotz grauem Himmel heute morgen das Bike und Klamotten ins Auto geladen und wollte heute nach Feierabend vielleicht noch 'ne Runde in den HaBes drehen (waren ja nur 20% Regenrisiko und 4,5 Std. Sonnenscheindauer angesagt).
Die 20% sind mittlerweile verbraucht (ist klitschnaß draussen) und die Sonne hat sich auch noch nicht blicken lassen.
Theoretisch müßten wir also heute Abend feinstes Bikewetter haben 
Soweit die Theorie, mal sehen was mir die Praxis beschert ... 
(Und weil ich da eher pessimistisch bin fahre ich halt gerne morgen mit!)


----------



## madbull (13. Mai 2004)

Blauer Himmel und Sonne!!!   

Ich bring wieder Pringles für die rolligen Enten mit...


----------



## Günni-Poo (14. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin,
schon irgendwelche Aktivitäten für die nächste Woche auf dem Plan? Wenn ja meldet Euch mal.


----------



## Holiday (14. Mai 2004)

moin !

ich würde auch ganz gerne mal mit so einigen biker/innen biken gehen ! Immer alleine ist auch nicht das wahre.......  
wieviel seit ihr denn immer bei eurem treffen???

ciao, holiday


----------



## Rabbit (14. Mai 2004)

Günni-Poo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> schon irgendwelche Aktivitäten für die nächste Woche auf dem Plan? Wenn ja meldet Euch mal.


Klar sind da schon Aktivitäten geplant. Allerdings wurden die in den Harz verlegt 
Will heißen: Himmelfahrt sind wir alle irgendwie, irgendwo im Harz und kommen auch erst Sonntagabend wieder 

Wirst dich also bis in die übernächste Woche gedulden müßen!

BTW: Gestern war wirklich mal wieder ein herrliche, unvergeßliche Tour. Sunsetride vom feinsten. Auf dem Brodner Steilufer gings es der untergehenden Sonne entgegen 
Einfach ... endgeil 


			
				madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bring wieder Pringles für die rolligen Enten mit...


Diesmal waren es dann allerdings "rollige"  Spatzen ...


----------



## Lupi (14. Mai 2004)

Ja , die kleinen süßen Spatzen.

Hier dann nochmal ein paar Bildchen, damit jeder weiß wie Enten aussehen.


----------



## Günni-Poo (14. Mai 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , die kleinen süßen Spatzen.
> 
> Hier dann nochmal ein paar Bildchen, damit jeder weiß wie Enten aussehen.


 
Ah Ja,
aber seit wann tragen Enten denn schwarze Mützen und rote Jacken mit weißen Streifen?


----------



## madbull (24. Mai 2004)

So - an diesem Donnerstag geht es wieder wie üblich um 18:30 los. Bei adäquatem Wetter auf die lange Runde mit Dummersdorfer Steilufer, Stülper Huk, Kücknitz und bei inakzeptablem Wetter...  na ja, halt nicht. Weniger eben.    
Die Pringles habe ich jedenfalls schon wieder besorgt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (24. Mai 2004)

Ich kann leider doch nicht! Wie mir mein Kalender heute verriet habe ich am Donnerstag einen Zahnarzttermin 

Viel Spaß,
Harry


----------



## Rabbit (25. Mai 2004)

Nun muß ich mein voriges Posting auch schon wieder revidieren. Mein Zahnarzttermin wurde auf den Mittwoch in der kommenden Woche verschoben.
Wenn das Wetter meinen "Bedürfnissen"  entspricht wird wohl mit meinem Erscheinen zu rechnen sein! 

Bis Donnerstag,
Harry


----------



## Lupi (26. Mai 2004)

fein fein,

sollte das Wetter allerdings so Frühlingshaft bleiben behalte ich mir eine kurzfristige Absage vor.


----------



## Rabbit (26. Mai 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> fein fein,
> 
> sollte das Wetter allerdings so Frühlingshaft bleiben behalte ich mir eine kurzfristige Absage vor.


Lupi, Du bist mal wieder ein ganz schöner Querdenker ... wie soll ich denn deinen letzten Satz jetzt deuten?


----------



## Holiday (26. Mai 2004)

Moin !

@rabitt, kommst du immer extra aus HH zum biken nach Travemünde ?

@all, das Wetter war heute in HL der Hammer . Ich wurde fast von den fetten Geschossen vom Himmel erledigt (Hagel/Regen/Gewitter...) Ich dachte, wir hätten Sommer....hier liegen immer noch Hagelkörner haufenweise rum!  
...... und ich war mitten drin im Unwetter!!!!  

Wenn der Winter vorbei ist, werde ich mich vielleicht auch mal anschließen wollen.

ciao, holiday


----------



## Rabbit (26. Mai 2004)

Holiday schrieb:
			
		

> Moin !
> 
> @rabitt, kommst du immer extra aus HH zum biken nach Travemünde ?


Nicht immer, aber häufig an den Donnerstagen 
Und dann ist Hamburg ja bekanntlich nicht gerade klein. Hinzu kommt, daß ich ja eigentlich gar nicht mehr in Hamburg wohne, sondern eben in Ahrensburg.
Ahrensburg liegt im Nordosten von Hamburg (etwa 5 km bis zur Stadtgrenze) und nach TDF sind's von da nur knapp 60 km.
Das kann man(n) bei schönem Wetter schon mal machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (27. Mai 2004)

dem kann ich mich nur anschließen,

Einfach himmlisch und nicht mit Worten zu beschreiben.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Mai 2004)

Ach, wäre ich nur dabei gewesen.... statt in einem lausigen Konzert im Stadtpark  

Gruß an die Küste
Robert


----------



## Rabbit (28. Mai 2004)

Man kann leider nicht alles haben! Ich wurde leider in der Firma "festgehalten", so daß auch ich nicht dabei sein konnte 

Aber es gibt ja ein nächstes Mal! 

Bis Donnerstag,
Harry


----------



## Günni-Poo (31. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin,
könnte ein das ich evtl. ab dieser oder nächster Woche mal wieder ne Runde mitdrehen kann. Schauen wir halt mal. Bis dahin....  


Ach ja, mein Babe ist endlich fertig und nun absolut Fahrbereit.


----------



## madbull (2. Juni 2004)

Morgen wieder wie immer um 18:30. Das Wetter soll ja noch mitspielen, es dürfte also wieder richtig genial werden!
Übrigens: Von Travemünde bis nach Timmendorf rein kann jetzt komplett (mehr oder weniger  ) direkt an der Küste gefahren werden - das Strandstück zwischen Steiluferende und Schwimmbad ist mittlerweile fast komplett mit Holzbohlen ausgelegt.


----------



## Rabbit (2. Juni 2004)

Ich kann leider auch für morgen nicht fest zusagen. Wenn ich pünktlich da bin, dann komme ich eben mit, andernfalls eben nicht.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## madbull (8. Juni 2004)

Ja, das war wieder richtig schön letzte Woche...  Und Lupi sollte jetzt immer seine Digi mitbringen, wo doch so tolle Bilder dabei rauskommen...    
Mit Aldi stehe ich im Moment noch in Verhandlung wegen der Rechte an dem obigen perfekten Werbebild...  

Diese Woche würde ich gern erst um 19:00 starten, wenn niemand etwas dagegen hat.


----------



## Lupi (8. Juni 2004)

nichts dagegen .


!9.00 Uhr


----------



## Günni-Poo (8. Juni 2004)

Spricht nichts dagegen. Müßte diese Woche auch bei mir klappen. Möge die Pizza mit uns sein, Obi Wan Knobi!!!


----------



## Rabbit (8. Juni 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Woche würde ich gern erst um 19:00 starten, wenn niemand etwas dagegen hat.


Das würde mir sogar sehr entgegen kommen ... allerdings ist noch nicht ganz raus, ob ich nun am Donnerstag noch die Einsteigertour durchziehe oder eben nicht. Das Interesse ist ja nicht so groß, die verausgaben sich wohl alle heute Abend schon auf Martins E-Tour 

Also wenn's nach mir geht könnten wir den Termin generell für die Zukunft auf 19:00h verlegen. Dann muß ich nicht so "hetzen" 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (8. Juni 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Woche würde ich gern erst um 19:00 starten, wenn niemand etwas dagegen hat.


 Jau, 19 Uhr passt mir bestens. Bin auch mal wieder dabei!

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Lupi (8. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn's nach mir geht könnten wir den Termin generell für die Zukunft auf 19:00h verlegen. Dann muß ich nicht so "hetzen"
> 
> Gruß,
> Harry




Da habe ich auch nichts gegen.


----------



## Bischi (10. Juni 2004)

19 Uhr ?!? Ist das jetzt verbindlich?   

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## madbull (10. Juni 2004)

Aaalso: Wetter ist SUPER! Und bleibt es auch.

Bleibt die wichtigste Frage:

Variante 1: Pringles und Bier (wahlweise mitgebracht und -geschleppt ODER von der Tanke)

Variante 2: Wieder wie letzte Woche Pizza vorm Landungsbrückenrestaurant mit Blick auf die Trave. Das Angebot "Jede Pizza 5,50" steht immer noch! Und heute dürften auch schon viel mehr Touris zu begaffen sein, in Timmendorf gehen ja gerade die European Beachvolleyball Championchip Finals...

@Bischi: Heißt das du kommst? Ich will endlich deinen weißen mal zu Gesicht bekommen...  

@Lupi: Denkste an den EhZwo? Damit de Revolution heute mal Pause machen kann...  


Von mir aus gerne von nun an 19:00. Ich hätte übrigens auch mit 19:30 kein Problem, wenn es für ein(ig)e(n) Hamburger besser wäre oder erst das Kommen ermöglichen würde...


----------



## ouchylove (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo in die Runde,

also als Neuling in der Runde, hätte ich eine generelle Frage: Wie lange fährt man so ca. mit dem Auto asu HH (Altona) bis zu dem Punkt, wo ihr euch immer trefft.

Vielleicht kann mir da ja jemand einen Tip geben, damit ich einschätzen kann ob das nach der Arbeit schaffen kann.

Es dankt,
verena


----------



## *blacksheep* (10. Juni 2004)

ouchylove schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> also als Neuling in der Runde, hätte ich eine generelle Frage: Wie lange fährt man so ca. mit dem Auto asu HH (Altona) bis zu dem Punkt, wo ihr euch immer trefft.
> 
> ...


 Wenn´s gut läuft, solltest Du innerhalb einer Stunde am Ziel sein. Falls in Zukunft weitere Interessenten aus HH am TDFer Nightride teilnehmen möchten, sollten wir vielleicht mal über das Bilden von Fahrgemeinschaften nachdenken, ist ja ökonomischer Wahnsinn wenn 3 oder 4 Leute aus HH jeweils mit ihrem eigenen PKW anreisen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Bischi (10. Juni 2004)

@mike:  japp..  genau.. das heisst es  ..  und du kriegst auch mal den schimmel zu sehen 

Ich fahr direkt nach der Arbeit los und sammel auf dem Weg noch Christoph in Horn ein...  dann sollten wir das bis 19 uhr schaffen...  und ähmmm...  

ICH WILL PIZZA!!!    

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## Bischi (10. Juni 2004)

Ach ja..   isses am Ende der Tour schon so dunkel, dass ich Licht brauche?   

Gruss
Bischinger


----------



## *blacksheep* (10. Juni 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja..   isses am Ende der Tour schon so dunkel, dass ich Licht brauche?
> 
> Gruss
> Bischinger


  Tach Bischi,

 diese Frage stelle ich mir auch schon seit ein paar Stunden... Akku hängt zwar am Ladegerät, aber eigentlich hab ich kein Bock auf das ganze Gedöns...  Mike, sach ma an, brauchen wir Licht am Ende des Tunnels, ähm, am Ende der Tour?

  Gruss,

  Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (10. Juni 2004)

Bischi - ich dachte, dein Schimmel leuchtet uns den Weg nach Hause?!  

Nee - kann zwar sein, dass es auf den letzten Kilometern schon etwas schummrig ist, wenn wir noch Pizzaeinkehren sollten, aber da ist noch nicht wirklich Licht vonnöten... Wir (d.h. die Locals) fahren auch immer ohne Licht seit einiger Zeit...


----------



## Günni-Poo (10. Juni 2004)

Jo Jo,
wir die Eingeborenen schaffen das schon!!!


----------



## metulsky (10. Juni 2004)

hallo leute !

ich bin uebernaechste woche in timmendorf (urlaub) - wie sieht es aus, vielleicht darf ich mein bike mitbringen - wie lange fahrt ihr immer so und duerfte da auch ein aussenstehender mal mitfahren ?

gruesse

sven


----------



## madbull (10. Juni 2004)

Außenstehender?? Wasndasn? Hat das vielleicht was mit Wiegetritt zu tun?  
Nee - im Ernst: Wir haben noch niemanden gebissen...  Oder zumindest nur ganz wenig...  

Die Donnerstagsrunde ist meist eine gemütliche: 30km in für alle machbarem, lockerem Tempo mit meist einer Bierpause o.ä.. Halt eher zum Genießen, wie du weiter oben im thread ja auch leicht nachlesen kannst...

Es gibt aber tatsächlich auch einige lecker Trails hier in der Umgebung, da können wir gerne eine Tour machen (ich habe auch in der Woche tagsüber desöfteren Zeit). Ich hatte sowieso vor, mal wieder eine Tagestour anzubieten, könnte gut in den Zeitraum fallen...  Meine Handynummer steht im LMB, falls du hier in Tdf kein Internet haben wirst...


----------



## Lupi (10. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,

falle heute leider aus.

@Meik : doch keine Pause für den eh zwo

Viel Spaß


----------



## Rabbit (10. Juni 2004)

Moin Mädels und Männers!

ich habe es leider auch heute mal wieder nicht pünktlich aus dem Büro geschafft 
Wenn das in der Firma so weitergeht, komme ich gar nicht mehr auf's Bike 


			
				Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Falls in Zukunft weitere Interessenten aus HH am TDFer Nightride teilnehmen möchten, sollten wir vielleicht mal über das Bilden von Fahrgemeinschaften nachdenken, ist ja ökonomischer Wahnsinn wenn 3 oder 4 Leute aus HH jeweils mit ihrem eigenen PKW anreisen.


Ahrensburg wäre doch der ideale Treff-/Absprungpunkt 
Von hier ist man in 30-45 min. am Treffpunkt in TDF. Janus schafft's sicher auch in 20 min. 

Hope to see you soon, 
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (11. Juni 2004)

Japp...  hat sich wirklich gelohnt nach TDF zu fahren  

Und wenn nächstes Mal die Erdbeeren reif sind, können wir auch die Pizza weglassen   

Gruss
Bischi


----------



## Günni-Poo (11. Juni 2004)

Jo Jo,
schauen wir halt mal. Den Beerentöter geschultert und ab auf die Beerenjagd! Waidmanns heil!!!


----------



## Günni-Poo (11. Juni 2004)

Bischi schrieb:
			
		

> Japp...  hat sich wirklich gelohnt nach TDF zu fahren
> 
> Und wenn nächstes Mal die Erdbeeren reif sind, können wir auch die Pizza weglassen
> 
> ...



Moin Bischi,
hab mir grad noch mal die Bilder angeschaut. Echt supi. Mal schauen ob´s bei nächsten Mal mit dem Sonnenuntergang klappt.


----------



## metulsky (11. Juni 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Die Donnerstagsrunde ist meist eine gemütliche: 30km in für alle machbarem, lockerem Tempo mit meist einer Bierpause o.ä.. Halt eher zum Genießen, wie du weiter oben im thread ja auch leicht nachlesen kannst...
> 
> Es gibt aber tatsächlich auch einige lecker Trails hier in der Umgebung, da können wir gerne eine Tour machen (ich habe auch in der Woche tagsüber desöfteren Zeit). Ich hatte sowieso vor, mal wieder eine Tagestour anzubieten, könnte gut in den Zeitraum fallen...  Meine Handynummer steht im LMB, falls du hier in Tdf kein Internet haben wirst...



hi !

ist eher ein fully oder hardtail angesagt - wollte wenn eigentlich hardtail mitnehmen. muss aber mal sehen, wie es mit den ganzen klamotten passt (aufs dach mach ich das rad nicht...)

was heisst lmb ? falls ich das rad mitbekomme bin ich dabei ! muss ich ne lampe mitnehmen (wegen dunkel usw. ? )

gruesse

sven


----------



## Lupi (11. Juni 2004)

Moin Sven,

Hardtail reicht völlig aus. Man kann die Runde auch völlig starr fahren.

Licht ist im Moment nicht erforderlich wenn man gegen 19.00- 19.30 Uhr losfährt.

Und LMB steht meines Wissens nach für Last Minute Biking

Bis dann


----------



## madbull (14. Juni 2004)

@ Mod's: Könnte bitte einer den Titel auf "SUNSETRIDE" und "19:00" abändern?
@ Harry: Hier müsste mal wieder einer, der ein wenig Zeit dafür erübrigen kann, aufräumen (aber nicht die Pics vom letzten Mal löschen  )...

Diesen Donnerstag wieder um 19:00, scheint ja den meisten besser zu passen!


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. Juni 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Diesen Donnerstag wieder um 19:00, scheint ja den meisten besser zu passen!


 Bin wieder dabei, zu 99.99% dürfen wir auch mit Outbreak´s Teilnahme rechnen.

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------

